# postoperative global period office visit codes



## pamelat (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm trying to determine the correct ICD 9 code to use for a postoperative global period office visit for a subcromial decompression with partial clavical resection.  I do know I should use an aftercare instead of a follow-up code since the patient is still in the healing process.  Would V54.9 be appropriate to use?


----------

